# how many caloried per day should you eat while trying to lose weight?



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not exactly a plus sized rider but I wasn't sure where else to put this . For the first time in my life I'm trying to diet and for the life of me I cannot figure out how many calories/day I should be eating. I don't have a terrible amount to lose, maybe 15-20lbs(I haven't weighed myself in about 2 weeks for fear that I've gained weight again). I've tried googling and the calculators but it seems everything says something different. Most seem to say 1200-1600/day but it seems like such a vast range and I'd like to narrow it down. I've been using my fitness pal to keep track of my calorie intake and exercise.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

There are a lot of things you need to take in to consideration. The more active you are the more calories you can eat and still lose weight. I am a larger girl and I can eat up to 1800/day if I am exercising and still lose 2 pounds per week. You need to look for a calculator that gives you areas to put in how much you weigh now, how active you are, how tall, etc. Then you can have a pretty good idea.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> There are a lot of things you need to take in to consideration. The more active you are the more calories you can eat and still lose weight. I am a larger girl and I can eat up to 1800/day if I am exercising and still lose 2 pounds per week. You need to look for a calculator that gives you areas to put in how much you weigh now, how active you are, how tall, etc. Then you can have a pretty good idea.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks, I'm pretty active. I work at a dog boarding kennel so I'm either walking dogs or walking around the kennel or lately I've been doing a lot of grooming. Seems every calculator I've used tells me something different lol. I'm 5'4(although sometimes I lie to myself and add an extra inch lol) and last time I weighed myself I was 138lbs. According to BMI I'm at the high end of normal. My goal weight is about 120, which was my pre-pregnancy weight(well actually I was 103 when I got pregnant but that is practically anorexic and I don't plan on ever being that thin again).


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Losing weight is all about creating a calorie deficit. You need to burn more calories than you take in. Most experts recommend a deficit of 500 calories. Here a link to a great article...How To Lose Weight Fast and Safely - WebMD - Exercise, Counting Calories, and More


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

If you look at your bmr it's how much your body burns at rest so you can burn over 1000 cals laying in bed all day from just living. Then you can get an idea of how much you can eat. Most people take in a lot of extra cals from snacking, and don't eat after 7 pm you will loose weight. Make little rules for yourself, you want to eat snack have carrots. If you do a lot of exercise you won't feel any fuller if you eat a bigmac or chicken and veggies. Most diets just need tweaking in your meal plans


----------

